# Suspension Geometry



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi,

Having some new lowering springs fitted to the car this week. Anyone recommend anywhere in the Glasgow area that is competent at setting up suspension geometry?

Thanks in advance

Phil


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Do you have a Pro Tyre nearby?


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Had the ST done by Drivers up at charing cross after fitting eibachs, meticulous work.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Bit of a travel out but give john at Pro grip a call.


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Do you have a Pro Tyre nearby?


Not too sure mate. Will give them a Google.



kenny wilson said:


> Had the ST done by Drivers up at charing cross after fitting eibachs, meticulous work.


Used Star Performance in the past and they were very good. Bit too much of a journey though. Will give Drivers a shout :thumb:



Grizzle said:


> Bit of a travel out but give john at Pro grip a call.


Where abouts is he?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

PhatPhil said:


> Where abouts is he?


8 Canal Bank, Bonnybridge, FK4 2BP

Telephone: 01324 810111

Wheel alignment, suspension is all he does :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

kenny brown motor engineering for me mate, in hillington

they prep rally cars a private race series porsches so they cant be topped.

drivers charge to much and the service can be questionable at times.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Id give kenny a shout...Ive known Kenny since his Eagle rally services days!...Hes very good.


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

I just had my RS done at Extreme motorsport in Whitburn. I would highly recommend them :thumb:


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> 8 Canal Bank, Bonnybridge, FK4 2BP
> 
> Telephone: 01324 810111
> 
> Wheel alignment, suspension is all he does :thumb:


Another vote for Progrip. The bloke takes his time and knows what he is doing. :thumb:


----------



## sunny scott (Apr 25, 2007)

The Garage in Motherwell, Marc does Skylines, Evo's ,Scoobies to name but a few and has a very nice cumputerised system.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> 8 Canal Bank, Bonnybridge, FK4 2BP
> 
> Telephone: 01324 810111
> 
> Wheel alignment, suspension is all he does :thumb:


What he said, very very good and wont rip you off price wise either

John


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> 8 Canal Bank, Bonnybridge, FK4 2BP
> 
> Telephone: 01324 810111
> 
> Wheel alignment, suspension is all he does :thumb:


Another vote here for Pro Grip!

John certainly knows his stuff!


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*He's the man*



andyboygsi said:


> kenny brown motor engineering for me mate, in hillington
> 
> they prep rally cars a private race series porsches so they cant be topped.
> 
> drivers charge to much and the service can be questionable at times.


Kenny Brown is yer man - does proper rally sport and race cars as well as Porsche, Ferraris etc; and knows his stuff. Very reasonable too and a gent to boot :thumb:

He will do a great job

Cheers


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

+1 for Kenny Brown

Had the alignment on the Ignis done a few times now.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Just watch auld Kenny, he can be a wee bit grumpy at times!! 

Phil do you have a VAG car as Jim at Star is great with them.


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Phil do you have a VAG car as Jim at Star is great with them.


I do indeed :thumb:

Car is in at Star just now getting new springs and then setup.

Thanks for the replies guys


----------

